# Notes on the Ti-84+C silver edition



## Alive (Mar 12, 2014)

so i just got one of those new colored edition graphing calculators from Ti (exact name in title) and, us cubers usually being very involved in math, i was wondering if anyone knows how to put notes on it? the note app notefolio dosnt work on the updated screen and its extremely difficult to manage notes when using the program button especially when they deal with math equations and formulas.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a TI-84 plus (non-color). I would suggest going online and downloading a "notes" app using the cord it came with.
The real question is, when is one of us going to program a virtual cube to play on calculators. Haha.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

Pretty sure you can create a program using the PRGM key (it has some input output commands: I/O) to print out notes. Please don't tell me you're gonna use this to cheat...


----------



## Alive (Mar 15, 2014)

ducttapecuber said:


> I have a TI-84 plus (non-color). I would suggest going online and downloading a "notes" app using the cord it came with.
> The real question is, when is one of us going to program a virtual cube to play on calculators. Haha.



I tried to find note apps but as i originally the only one i ever found was notefolio and it isnt compatible.


And also CheesecakeCuber i tried using the program key but you cant write anything in mathprint so it gets complicated after a while... and i wont cheat lol just play some pac-man


----------

